# State prison guards union seeks to ban Timberland boots following sergeant's beating



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

State prison guards union seeks to ban Timberland boots following sergeant's beating death | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't read article

Pittsburgh Post-Gazette does not like ad blockers


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup.....same ole video of half-naked college girls having a pillow fight.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Can't read article
> 
> Pittsburgh Post-Gazette does not like ad blockers


Strange, I have AdBlocker plus and it worked for me......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Yup.....same ole video of half-naked college girls having a pillow fight.


1. How did you know that they were _college_ girls?
2. Didn't you notice that one of them was completely naked? And that another of them was a gorilla?

(I guess that there must have been an elephant in the room.)


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Really?....now banning hunting boots! Where was the Sgt's backup/help? Geesh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. How did you know that they were _college_ girls?
> 2. Didn't you notice that one of them was completely naked? And that another of them was a gorilla?
> 
> (I guess that there must have been an elephant in the room.)


One of them had *WSU* tattooed on her right butt cheek.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> One of them had *WSU* tattooed on her right butt cheek.


The gorilla?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The gorilla?


Not really sure!

All I know is that the elephant and the gorilla ain't getting along so well.


----------



## robertbryan (11 mo ago)

I don't think the problem was in the Timberlands he wore but in the behavior. There have to be rules for correctional officers. Off-topic, Timberlands are so fine. I hated them when I was younger because of the hype they had among teenagers. However, time passed, and I started to buy them more often. The comfort they provide makes me want to wear them wherever I go. My sister found me a pair online. They were out of stock everywhere, and I was so grateful that we found them. Be kind and safe.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad you could solve this for those who have waited patiently for exactly five years!


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Hmm, zombie thread. I also couldn't get through the ad blocker wall, so I did a little looking.
PA Corrections Officer Attacked, Killed by Inmate
Pennsylvania prison guard dies of injuries in alleged attack over towel
I only found a note about him being kicked in the head, which wouldn't really mattered if he was wearing deck shoes. 


robertbryan said:


> There have to be rules for correctional officers.


I don't think you have ever worked behind the wire. The sergeant pulled down a towel that was obstructing view, which is necessary for secure custody and safe operations of a prison - there is NO expectation of privacy while being an inmate, none. Many times the view is obstructed for illegal behavior such as tattooing, doing drugs or assaulting or raping another inmate.
Inmates who work in areas that have potential foot hazards are generally issued boots for that work, and on open yards, which is what this sounds like, with lower custody inmates, they can take the boots home with them. Otherwise they are issued deck shoes. They can purchase tennis shoes of specific makes and models for wear on yards below max custody. The failure here was likely classification, resulting on a lifer with a murder charge ending up on a lower custody yard, however, many people would be quite surprised at the number of lifers who work their way down the custody chain to a medium yard.
I don't know if Penn has the death penalty, but he earned it.


----------

